# BartPE antivirus/antispyware plugins



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm using UBCD4WIN and I want to create a CD for removing viruses/spyware. I currently have a-squared Free, Ad-Aware SE, CWShredder, EzPCFix, HijackThis, RootKitty, Spybot S&D, SUPERAntiSpyware, WinsockXPFix, AV7 Personal, Avast!, AVG Free, ClamWin, Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool, McAfee Stinger, and Sysclean. The main thing that I'm interested in finding is a NOD32 standalone scanner, but I've only found old versions of it or very buggy versions. Does anyone know of a NOD32 standalone plugin, or any other antivirus/antispyware plugins?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LilyNBlue (Jan 10, 2008)

By "stand alone", do you mean the DOS version?
http://www.eset.com/products/dos.php

NOD32 PlugIn for BartPE : Supposedly should work with both paid or free versions

BartPE Complete List of PlugIns:
http://www.bootcd.us/BartPE_Plugins_Complete.php

If you haven't already, you might check this out:
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/index.php/f-16.html
http://www.betterantivirus.com/nod32-updates/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like you already have plenty. Having more scanners is not going to make the system work any better or catch any more viruses, but it will make it very time-consuming to be constantly updating the signature files every few days.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I do have a lot of scanners, but I only plan on using a couple. Also, different antiviruses catch different viruses. One or two scanners might catch all the viruses, but if a computer is infected extremely bad then it might take five or six scanners.

LilyNBlue, I don't really want a DOS scanner because I won't be able to update it. By standalone I meant that just it would just be the virus scanner, not the firewall and that other stuff. It probably has to be done through the command prompt. Also, the bootcd.us plugin list is completely out-of-date (I've been there before) and the NOD32 page that you linked to on that site can't be downloaded (the link must have been deleted from that website).

Five minutes after posting this topic, I found a website with tons of brand new plugins here.


----------

